# Bridge status



## MichaelJ (May 14, 2005)

Ayup, some bridges didn't survive the rain, and the Forest Service is providing a status page about them. Take a look before your next hike, especially if you were thinking Wild River Valley...


----------



## SilentCal (May 15, 2005)

This is a great resource!  Already bookmarked it!
Thanks!

It looks like the Trails crew will be busy this year.


----------



## bigbog (May 15, 2005)

...If Weather.com's 7-10 day forecast pans out...a _bunch_ of people will be pretty busy...  Calling for some rain every day for a week+ up here... :roll:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2005)

Hmmm...too bad to see so much damage.


----------



## blacknblue (May 16, 2005)

I remember June of 1998 (pretty sure it was 1998) when we had so much rain.  I tried going up Washington and only got as far as Hermit Lake.  It was unbelievable to see waterfalls crashing down from the headwall.    Even the trail crews were bailing out and telling people to not go onto the trails.
I helped build a bridge with a trail crew 2 or 3 summers ago.  I think I've healed enough by now to do another.


----------



## Mike P. (May 17, 2005)

Anyone familar with Jewell, is that reached from parking lot or from Cog Cut-off.  I've been only once & only bridge I seem to recall was near Cog.  took Cog cut-off & not trail that brings you to hiker lot.

Was planning a June trip & will keep with plan but might walk up Base road from lot or pay the $5 to park at cog althoug I'll have to pay for that too as plan now is to go down Edmands & hike on Clinton Road.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 17, 2005)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> Anyone familar with Jewell, is that reached from parking lot or from Cog Cut-off.  I've been only once & only bridge I seem to recall was near Cog.  took Cog cut-off & not trail that brings you to hiker lot.
> 
> Was planning a June trip & will keep with plan but might walk up Base road from lot or pay the $5 to park at cog althoug I'll have to pay for that too as plan now is to go down Edmands & hike on Clinton Road.



Last time I hiked the Jewell was in 2000 and I only recall parking in the WMNF Parking Lot below the Coga and hiking across the road to the trailhead.  Not sure where the bridge was  :-?


----------

